# Proposals for seasons and zones



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

smiley1544 said:


> .
> 
> U.P.
> Sep. 24 - Oct. 2
> ...


I personally love this configuration. I think most hunters could be happy, having opportunities to hunt early and late.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Branta said:


> Your vote doesn't count, *REB*!
> You're from the _wrong_ flyway!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Transplanted yankee here, that wants to return to MI if ya'll can get the economy fixed and make a few jobs available. :lol: 

The duck hunting down here is tough...the only thing I'm thankful for is the chance to draw Tundra Swan permits which I've managed to do the last two seasons.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

you can't really compare michigan's zones to other states - even wisconsin.
Wisconsin is on the wrong side of lake michigan, much same as northern IL and NW Indiana. They don't have lake michigan regulating their temperatures. When i lived on the IN/IL border, we typically froze late nov or 1st week of december. Same as around here only that's 220 miles south of here. Wisconsin as whole will freeze before MI every year and both zones at that. We have weird weather here because of the lake and a lot of times our freeze moves from SE to NW! 
Similarly pretty much every zone south of Indianapolis (in all states) set their season by using the last eligible day allowed by the feds (Jan 31 typically) and subtracting their days from that. Its a much simpler function for them because they typically do not freeze up completely or for very long - not to mention many of these states are the destination for migrating birds rather than a brief pass-through like we are - making all the more important for us to focus on when hunters have the best access to the most birds. 

I don't doubt for a second that the season dates this year were good for the east side, and to be frank - the weather cooperated nicely for the west side as well. The primary difference between the two is - that regardless of the west side freeze ups - there is typically exceptional hunting well into december where deer season has less interference than during late Nov. That too me is maximizing opportunity during a time period when its truly worthwhile to be out. 

ideal South dates for me would be Oct 8,9,10 - close
Reopen Oct 21-Dec 20
For the avg weekend warrior - you loose 2 days where you can be goose hunting instead.

I know those dates don't work for the managed areas out east - and that's probably the biggest problem we face. 

Suppose the NLP zone drops down to M-46 all the way across - start that zone on the 8th as well and now you avoid the bay being overrun on the opener. Maybe make an exception to have Shiawassee in that zone as well since it is right south of the line. Proper structuring of the zones/dates - and hunters could also travel to NLP/bay/managed areas during closed time in SLP. I don't know where NLP hunters would want their split in that scenario - lale sept or Oct 1 maybe?


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Suppose the NLP zone drops down to M-46 all the way across - start that zone on the 8th as well and now you avoid the bay being overrun on the opener. Maybe make an exception to have Shiawassee in that zone as well since it is right south of the line. Proper structuring of the zones/dates - and hunters could also travel to NLP/bay/managed areas during closed time in SLP. I don't know where NLP hunters would want their split in that scenario - lale sept or Oct 1 maybe?

The only problem I see with that is the whiners over on the west side that use Nayanquing Point are crying for an earlier opener.They don't see a 
quarter of the ducks like the east side, but there crying is creating problems for the rest of us that hunt the Bay............


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Speaking from strictly a Zone 2 perspective, the majority of my objections could be resolved if the existing split would be utilized properly. In NWLP, there are plenty of places I could shoot ducks today (Jan 7th). 

All too often, the "late" season split is used to pacify the masses rather than give the hardcore hunter a quality opportunity to hunt!

I'm tired of getting screwed because the split (if you can even call it that) is one weekend following the regular closer!


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

lang49 said:


> Speaking from strictly a Zone 2 perspective, the majority of my objections could be resolved if the existing split would be utilized properly. In NWLP, there are plenty of places I could shoot ducks today (Jan 7th).
> 
> All too often, the "late" season split is used to pacify the masses rather than give the hardcore hunter a quality opportunity to hunt!
> 
> I'm tired of getting screwed because the split (if you can even call it that) is one weekend following the regular closer!


Yet another example of "you pick your 60" being a great option for everyone involved. Within a set date limit of course.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

field-n-feathers said:


> Yet another example of "you pick your 60" being a great option for everyone involved. Within a set date limit of course.


 
Jim, I would fully support this idea as it has the potential to make everyone happy. It will never fly though as it makes to much sense. Man it would be nice though. Does anyone know why the feds would not go for this? I'm not sure why any hunters would be opposed to it. Not to mention it gives the people that also firearm deer hunt(not me) the opportunity to use their split during gun season so they don't have to decide which game to go after.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

thedude said:


> you can't really compare michigan's zones to other states - even wisconsin.
> Wisconsin is on the wrong side of lake michigan, much same as northern IL and NW Indiana. They don't have lake michigan regulating their temperatures. When i lived on the IN/IL border, we typically froze late nov or 1st week of december. Same as around here only that's 220 miles south of here. Wisconsin as whole will freeze before MI every year and both zones at that. We have weird weather here because of the lake and a lot of times our freeze moves from SE to NW!
> Similarly pretty much every zone south of Indianapolis (in all states) set their season by using the last eligible day allowed by the feds (Jan 31 typically) and subtracting their days from that. Its a much simpler function for them because they typically do not freeze up completely or for very long - not to mention many of these states are the destination for migrating birds rather than a brief pass-through like we are - making all the more important for us to focus on when hunters have the best access to the most birds.
> 
> ...


I like your south zone dates Justin. I prefer FNF's idea of picking your own dates better, but if I had to have set dates I would go for these in a heartbeat.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Jim, I would fully support this idea as it has the potential to make everyone happy. It will never fly though as it makes to much sense. Man it would be nice though. Does anyone know why the feds would not go for this? I'm not sure why any hunters would be opposed to it. Not to mention it gives the people that also firearm deer hunt(not me) the opportunity to use their split during gun season so they don't have to decide which game to go after.


It's the best idea on the table IMHO. Not sure if it's even been proposed in the past to be shut down to be honest with you. The Feds give us dates that we can't start before or extend beyond. They also tell us how many days we have. If they give us 60 and each hunter can only pick their 60 days within the guidelines.....what difference does it make. Each hunter only gets their 60 regardless of if they pick it or not.

Here's how I see it.....The 4 zone idea will never fly because it really only benefits those of us in the SW for the most part, which are a small minority of the duck hunters. Many in the other parts won't support it because they loose their split. Keeping the 3 zones and changing the season dates to later won't work either because the majority on the east side like it the way it is. It's just the way it goes. We can run out of air debating otherwise.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

the probable death blow to that proposal would be that this whole framework is multifaceted to offer hunter opportunities while also managing a migrating resource.

so in the the case of pick your 60 between some set dates, when are birds ever going to catch a break?

the next easiest counterpoint would be; how do you adequately apply law enforcement resources to possibly increase man days in the field by 50% when they are already seriously depleted?



not spiking the idea, just offering some food for thought.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

The you pick sixty wouldn't work for the same reason states can't have more than 4 zones. You could spread a season to never give the birds rest.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

field-n-feathers said:


> Keeping the 3 zones and changing the season dates to later won't work either because the majority on the east side like it the way it is.


Eastside and eastside GMA guys...what would your feelings be if you were in the Middle zone?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Branta said:


> the probable death blow to that proposal would be that this whole framework is multifaceted to offer hunter opportunities while also managing a migrating resource.
> 
> so in the the case of pick your 60 between some set dates, when are birds ever going to catch a break?


If its a migrating resource, then the birds catch a break when ever the seasons to the south of us close.

If that is the only concern - make the "pick 60" limited to a 90 or 100 day window within the Fed's 120 day window. Solved.




Branta said:


> the next easiest counterpoint would be; how do you adequately apply law enforcement resources to possibly increase man days in the field by 50% when they are already seriously depleted?


 
Finishing up my 22nd season hunting waterfowl. I've *yet* to encounter a CO while hunting or fishing ( and I'd wager I'm out there more than most)....Some fish or game season is open 365 days a year in this state, enforcement is as simple as checking a license when a hunter is encountered.


How do the CO's enforce the fishing laws as they regard to Salmon? Obviously the peak spawn times draw more fishermen too, thus the need for increased patrols - just like peak migrations would.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Boy I tell ya, I've been staying out of this one. The right answer is there is no right answer. No matter when you open or when you close and where you do it, there will be winners and there will be losers.

My only request is to please not mess with any dates in November. October? Do as you please, however losing the last week of Oct in certain years would hurt... December? Have at it, in warmer years it'll be great, other years you'll be ice fishing. Just one mans plea to always always make sure that I have the entire month of November to hunt, regardless as to if it's a 60, 45, or 30 day season and I'll make the rest of it work.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Branta, glad to see you are taking part in this discussion. To those of you that are throwing ideas out there, we need specific boundries and reasons, not this is what I want.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

backroadstravler said:


> Branta, glad to see you are taking part in this discussion. To those of you that are throwing ideas out there, we need specific boundries and reasons, not this is what I want.


Ok !....Keep the boundarie's where they are.........
Reason:...There fine no change needed. 
If it's not broke don't fix it !


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

its fine for people by the bay...dont know too many content west michigan waterfowlers...


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

KLR said:


> If its a migrating resource, then the birds catch a break when ever the seasons to the south of us close. If that is the only concern - make the "pick 60" limited to a 90 or 100 day window within the Fed's 120 day window. Solved.


You're exactly right. I'd also like to add that with an approximate 90 day window like I suggested, I'd be willing to bet the number of hunters at any one time would also be decreased. Thus, allowing the birds a chance to rest due to less hunting pressure. 




KLR said:


> Finishing up my 22nd season hunting waterfowl. I've *yet* to encounter a CO while hunting or fishing ( and I'd wager I'm out there more than most)....Some fish or game season is open 365 days a year in this state, enforcement is as simple as checking a license when a hunter is encountered.


Again, I agree. I've just finished my 21st season, and have only been checked two more times than you have, with the exception of managed hunts. Enforcement should be a non issue, especially at the managed areas.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

quackersmacker13 said:


> its fine for people by the bay...dont know too many content west michigan waterfowlers...


 
Hello, I am a content west michigan waterfowler. Nice to meet you.

(for the most part)


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

I am also happy with the west michigan hunting season. I don't want to see it any later without a split in early Oct.


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

When we say "SW Michigan" as a possible fourth zone, has anyone brought up an E/W dividing line? Having access to places in Jonesville/Osseo etc, and living in Detroit, Hillsdale seems "SW" to me 
Are people thinking US-127, or I-69? Does the concentration of water make a difference? Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you look at everything south of I-94, I think it's a concentration of lakes at the 127/us12 junction, then dry for quite a ways...
Wouldn't 4 zones just mean more of a mad dash/influx of hunters, thus sullying the possible gains gotten by the SW residents?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> You know, after reading all this, I feel to much is being asked of the average Joe waterfowler. Most of us have no clue how ro research DNRE info or fed data, and polling samples. Robert, you have said there are over 40,000 waterfowlers in MI. How is one hunter supposed to gather enough data to support a change ? This is very overwhelming to me to go through all this just so a CWAC member can possibly pitch this as an option to the rule makers. Maybe I am alone in this feeling, I don't know. I have no clue how to access the scientific data you always refer to, for migration peaks, to patterns, to what the majority of hunters prefer. And to be honest, I don't think we should have to. To debate opinion is pointless. That much I have learned.
> 
> I think someone said it best earlier in a post. I will simply take my dollars to some place else and spend them. With MI being a very poor duck hunting state compared to a lot of others, It is just a cheap to spend a week in another state as to travel in MI for a week of possible okay hunting. At this point it is simply not worth the effort it takes to try for change. I give up.


I'd encourage you not to give up, because I think you have some good ideas. There have been several good ideas discussed in this thread. This is an opportunity to have input in the regulation making process. The policy makers are asking for our help, and we all have a chance to make a difference. But it's also a democratic process, and everyone needs to realize that there are a lot of opinions, and change is never easy...it's not as easy as just talking about something. Talk is cheap...real change takes effort, and justification. As with any regulation/law change, it takes numbers for the policy makers to listen. While it may not take 40,000 people to move something forward, it takes enough for them to realize you're serious. 

So we have this network in place for change to happen through the CWAC process, and those CWAC members have a responsibility to be a clearing house for input to the DNRE. The members volunteer their time to champion our causes, which is often a thankless position to be in. However it's not up to them to develop the logic, the justification and reasoning for a change to be proposed. In fact, if they did that, we would all scream that they aren't representing OUR thoughts, but just their own. 

We all like to talk about change on a web board like this, and it's usually good discussion. But that's really all it is...there won't be any real affect unless someone puts in the extra time and effort it takes to start the process. 

As I said, there have been a few good ideas proposed here. Together we have years of waterfowling experience on this board. The trick is to channel all of that experience into something positive. So once again my suggestion is if you feel strongly enough about a position, go the next step and ask others to support your idea, and use the experience in the masses to develop the justification that the DNRE is asking for.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Here's what I think. This will be my last post on this topic, and others for that matter.

Instead of wasting everyones time.....just leave the F'ing season alone. If you actually made it better....people wouldn't have anything to bitch about anymore. There are multiple ideas on the table that I would go along with right now, but that would just be too easy. I think there are a ton of people out there that just like to disagree with anything for the sake of disagreeing. Either that, or they are too ignorant to know the difference.

If you can't even make people happy by letting them chose their own F'ing season.....you never will. 

Here's my guess as to what happens with this discussion. Some things will change for the better. These changes will help hunters. The hunters will still bitch. The end. Carry on.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

field-n-feathers said:


> Here's my guess as to what happens with this discussion. Some things will change for the better. These changes will help hunters. The hunters will still bitch. The end. Carry on.


:lol: Very true. But you can say that about almost any discussion on the board


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Water_Hazard said:


> I would have to disagree. I work all summer to have duck season off, and I have never had the urge to hunt out of state for ducks. To me, 6 ducks is 6 ducks. I don't really care if they come in 1 or 2 at a time, and I can't see goose hunting being any better than what we have here.


Some of us have to work all year long to be able to hunt just weekends, and take a couple weeks off during the season. I think that represents the majority. 

I do agree with you on geese, if you gain access it is probably the best in the U.S.. 

6 ducks, is 6 ducks. Yup. My typical weekends are one, two three or four all weekend. Lots of times it is zero. I scout, I set up for the birds and hope. If I go to a more target rich environment I stand a better chance at adding more value to my investments in the sport. That might be why I would choose to hunt in a different state. Now if I could hunt into December in SW MI, I would probably feel differently. 

Have fun in the late season everyone.


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

It is clearly becoming apparent the SW ichigan duck hunters are the biggest bunch of whiners with the smallest bunch of hunters in this state. give it up guys before you ruin it for everyone else...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> It is clearly becoming apparent the SW ichigan duck hunters are the biggest bunch of whiners with the smallest bunch of hunters in this state. give it up guys before you ruin it for everyone else...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well ? To be "Totally" honest ! If I were in there shoes I'd probably be doing the same thing. Guys come onto the site a see pics posted of geese up the wazoo, limits of mallards and they don't get a crack at them til later on in the season. So I can see where they are coming from.

It's unfortunate, but it's a fact, they are in the minority. But I'd be pushing, and pushing as hard as I could and do whatever it took to get a longer season length if I lived there, and you could count on that one !


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

*they don't get a crack at them til later on in the season
*
Really? There's a lot of birds shot in Muskegan county in Oct and Nov according to band recovery data. 

If guys don't want to move their butts to where the ducks are (I have to if there's none around my immediate area - say radius of 15 miles from my house), then that's their choice. 

So be it.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Mike L said:


> Well ? To be "Totally" honest ! If I were in there shoes I'd probably be doing the same thing. Guys come onto the site a see pics posted of geese up the wazoo, limits of mallards and they don't get a crack at them til later on in the season. So I can see where they are coming from.
> 
> It's unfortunate, but it's a fact, they are in the minority. But I'd be pushing, and pushing as hard as I could and do whatever it took to get a longer season length if I lived there, and you could count on that one !



Thanks, you understand where I am coming from. 

There are birds in my area all season. Like I said earlier, a good day is one bird for our group. It is just different hunting here. So unless you have experienced it, it leaves your opinion rather weak. 

Muskegon is over 2 hours away from me. And my radius for a day hunting is usually an hour to hour and half for the day, in each direction. That way I can still be home at night. If I had to go far enough away every time I wanted to hunt ducks that it required a hotel..... it would be stupid. Sure I go farther from time to time, but not every weekend. 

Sorry guys, I fell into the trap again. I will stop the whining.


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> *they don't get a crack at them til later on in the season
> *
> Really? There's a lot of birds shot in Muskegan county in Oct and Nov according to band recovery data.
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct we have the best hunting in late Oct. and early Nov. usually by the end of Nov. there is half the birds there were earlier in the season. I will say as things start to freeze it does concetrate birds to fewer areas making it easier to find them.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

smiley1544 said:


> You are 100% correct we have the best hunting in late Oct. and early Nov. usually by the end of Nov. there is half the birds there were earlier in the season. I will say as things start to freeze it does concetrate birds to fewer areas making it easier to find them.


if you want to field hunt a limit of mallards on the west side....and if you were to lock your dates in before season starts....its gonna be in december after deer season.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

cheeseandquackers said:


> To add to this, i think that it may cause a second opening day headache scenario. It seems that it would push some hunters into peak migration periods that may otherwise have dropped out by then (the tennis shoe hunter). Could create more hunting pressure through peak migration times.


An easy answer to this is to reopen the season on a weekday. This is exactly what I'm about to propose.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

smiley1544 said:


> lang49
> 
> Lets change it, I just want to see some support for a season the DNR might get behind. Whould you change the opener to sep or leave it the oct 1. Lets say Sept 24 - Oct 9 and then Oct 22 thru dec 4 or the same dates as the lower. Just remeber these dates have to work for the majority to get any support. Give me some dates to work with.


Zone 2:

Oct 1st to 9th
Oct 20th to Dec 9th

Reopening on a weekday will reduce pressure on the reopener as well as help to give quality hunting opportunity at more migratory birds later in the season.

I'm not convinced that redrawing the zones or adding a zone is needed. The only way I would support it is if saginaw bay is moved to zone 2 hopefully lending more support to my belief that zone 2 dates in general should be later.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

smiley1544 said:


> You are 100% correct we have the best hunting in late Oct. and early Nov. usually by the end of Nov. there is half the birds there were earlier in the season. I will say as things start to freeze it does concetrate birds to fewer areas making it easier to find them.


 
You must live on a different west side than me then. Our peak duck numbers are in early to mid Dec. every year. We get a push of birds around Halloween, but that is only a fraction of what we get come Dec.


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if you want to field hunt a limit of mallards on the west side....and if you were to lock your dates in before season starts....its gonna be in december after deer season.


I don't have much experience field hunting mallards. Did it for the first time this year, but I will keep that in mind for next year.


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

Huntermax-4 said:


> You must live on a different west side than me then. Our peak duck numbers are in early to mid Dec. every year. We get a push of birds around Halloween, but that is only a fraction of what we get come Dec.


All I can tell you is most years (not this year with a newborn) I hunt 30+ days with most been in Muskegon county and the best times for us are the last weekend in Oct and first two in Nov. for mallards. There are guys in this forum that can tell you last year there were posts of no birds in muskegon marsh, and we seen and shot good numbers. I will say we have a influx of mallards in oct every year in muskegon marsh, been hunting ducks down there for the last 10 years and it happens the same time every year.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Huntermax-4 said:


> You must live on a different west side than me then. Our peak duck numbers are in early to mid Dec. every year. We get a push of birds around Halloween, but that is only a fraction of what we get come Dec.


That there is the difference between WEST Michigan and SOUTHWEST Michigan.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

lang49 said:


> Zone 2:
> 
> Reopening on a weekday will reduce pressure on the reopener as well as help to give quality hunting opportunity at more migratory birds later in the season.
> 
> .


The DNRE would never go for any type of opener/reopener being on a weekday. It goes completely against one of their primary waterfowl season objectives,maximizing hunter participation. Ie an opening day where say 30% of waterfowlers would be out participating vs an opening day where 90%+ of waterfowlers would be out participating.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

goosemanrdk said:


> The DNRE would never go for any type of opener/reopener being on a weekday. It goes completely against one of their primary waterfowl season objectives,maximizing hunter participation.


The DNR has forgotten who they serve.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

PhilBernardi said:


> Really? There's a lot of birds shot in Muskegan county in Oct and Nov according to band recovery data.


This really isn't a fair comparison as there is no band recovery data for late December because the season has never been open long enough.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lang49 said:


> The DNR has forgotten who they serve.


i find Roberts post quite accurate. I doubt you will ever see a weekday opener as that does not serve the peoples interest to all participate. What direction does the DNR have to go to serve the hunter? to a weekday opener? your post doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

lang49 said:


> The DNR has forgotten who they serve.


And the rest of my comment:
Ie an opening day where say 30% of waterfowlers would be out participating vs an opening day where 90%+ of waterfowlers would be out participating. 

I think they know who they serve!!!!! You honestly want them to do something that caters and benefits only 30% of the waterfowl hunters in the state, when the other option benefits a greater amount. Get Real!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

lang49 said:


> Zone 2:
> 
> Oct 1st to 9th
> Oct 20th to Dec 9th
> ...


Agree with your post with the exception being I don't believe a weekday opener lends itself to hunter participation, and as such is a non starter.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

goosemanrdk said:


> And the rest of my comment:
> Ie an opening day where say 30% of waterfowlers would be out participating vs an opening day where 90%+ of waterfowlers would be out participating.
> 
> I think they know who they serve!!!!! You honestly want them to do something that caters and benefits only 30% of the waterfowl hunters in the state, when the other option benefits a greater amount. Get Real!!!!!!!!!!!


goosemanrdk: I bet you're unhappy the feds won't let you propose what you're really thinking- 
Oct 1 & 2,
Oct 8 & 9,
Oct 15 & 16,
Oct 22 & 23...

I'm trying to compromise to get something more rewarding out of the sport without having to drive half way across the state to do some late season hunting.

This is a reopener, NOT the opener. Secondly, others here have indicated concern with the amount of hunters that might participate in a reopening date so close to the migration. 

If a mid week opener is such a big deal, I'd propose:
Zone 2:
Oct 1 - 9,
Oct 22 - Dec 11th.

That would make for both a weekend opener, reopener, and closer. How's that for maximizing pressure on the birds?


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

lang49 said:


> This really isn't a fair comparison as there is no band recovery data for late December because the season has never been open long enough.


I knew someone would catch that. 

But there is for the late splits and we can compare those as percentages in relation to all other counties (or areas) to get some sense of what it might be. 

Wing survey data would be of help too. 

I agree that it is difficult to imagine what the numbers would be without actually having a mid-to-late December duck hunting in "SW" MI. 

But I will write that I am of the opinion that the pooling of ducks into general areas AFTER southern migrations have occurred (and most if not all occur during normal fall weather patterns within the months of Oct and Nov) is not a sufficient reason for extending (on the front or back end) any season.

And, I am biased about the late duck split as I've had good luck most of the time out. BUT, I'm also willing to give that up for a few years to see a later South Zone end date; and we can get those band recovery and wing survey data and have a look at those. ;-)


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

lang49 said:


> goosemanrdk: I bet you're unhappy the feds won't let you propose what you're really thinking-
> Oct 1 & 2,
> Oct 8 & 9,
> Oct 15 & 16,
> ...


Thanks for SHOOTING me, I am only the messenger. Good thing I am already at a hospital, so ER is not very far away.

Not really sure why you suddenly got pissy with me, as personally I think that we waste our split by having those late 2 day hunts in the Middle and South Zone. I like your above proposal, and would personally like something similar to that in the South zone as well.

Oh ya, and CWAC wise, based on a comment from a middle zone hunter I suggested at the last CWAC meeting that the middle zone 2 day hunt be a weekend later than it was this year. Why, so the traveling/zone border hunter could hunt the last weekend of the South zone season and then have his/her 2 day split to hunt. Thus expanding hunting OPPORTUNITY!!! Unfortunately, I was laughed at and ignored and I am only one vote.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

goosemanrdk said:


> Thanks for SHOOTING me, I am only the messenger. Good thing I am already at a hospital, so ER is not very far away.


You're right...in hindsight, my remarks were uncalled for. I apologize...


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

lang49 said:


> You're right...in hindsight, my remarks were uncalled for. I apologize...


Appology accepted.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Talk is cheap. If people are really wanting zone changes and date changes, I think a good number of people need to sit down, face to face, and draw out some plans and vote. Have an open discussion in person is a lot better IMO than rambling on a forum. I would think it'd give the CWAC members a good starting point to get those proposals done. Now only getting a place that can hold a large number of people... Don't think it'd ever work out, but just sayin...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

